# Want/Ask



## srknpower

Arkadaşlar merhaba,

Sizlere want ve ask ile ilgili bir sorum var.
Örneğin İngilizcede ve hatta Portekizcede "They asked me to send the documents." "Dökümanları göndermemi istediler." anlamına geliyor. Ama bunu anlamı gözetmeden doğrudan Türkçeye çevirirseniz o anlama gelmiyor. "They wanted me to send the documents" doğrudan çevrilince bizdeki anlama geliyor. Benim merak ettiğim
"They wanted me to send the documents." ve "They asked me to send the documents ."ın İngilizcede aynı anlama gelip gelmediği ve "They wanted me to send the documents." diye bir kullanım olup olmadığı.

Şimdiden teşekkür ederim.


----------



## Smeros

Merhaba,

Yani öyle aman aman bir ayrım yok; fakat sadece işin detayına inmek gerekiyor. *They want me to do that* cümlesinde işi yapandan çok yaptıran kişiye vurgu var iken, *They ask me to do that* cümlesinde ise tam tersi durum söz konusu. Vurgu, işi yapacak olan kişiyedir.


----------



## srknpower

Smeros said:


> Merhaba,
> 
> Yani öyle aman aman bir ayrım yok; fakat sadece işin detayına inmek gerekiyor. *They want me to do that* cümlesinde işi yapandan çok yaptıran kişiye vurgu var iken, *They ask me to do that* cümlesinde ise tam tersi durum söz konusu. Vurgu, işi yapacak olan kişiyedir.


Yani anlam olarak aynı, vurgu farklı. Sanırım her zaman birbirlerinin yerinde kullanılır o zaman.

Çok teşekkür ediyorum.


----------



## Smeros

Dediğim gibi, ne kadar detaya indiğinize bağlı. *You ask me to do that* biraz daha formal kaçıyor.

Rica ederim.


----------



## analeeh

Smeros said:


> Merhaba,
> 
> Yani öyle aman aman bir ayrım yok; fakat sadece işin detayına inmek gerekiyor. *They want me to do that* cümlesinde işi yapandan çok yaptıran kişiye vurgu var iken, *They ask me to do that* cümlesinde ise tam tersi durum söz konusu. Vurgu, işi yapacak olan kişiyedir.



'Want' and 'ask to do' are two different things. Sometimes, of course, saying 'they wanted me to send the documents' implies that they told you (i.e. asked you) to send them, in which case they can have almost the same meaning. But you can say for example 'even though he _didn't ask me to_, I knew he _wanted_ me to open the door'. Wanting someone to something is a feeling, whereas asking them to do something is a speech act.

It is unfortunate that Turkish doesn't make this distinction in the most common word, but I'm fairly sure 'ask to' = _talep etmek_.


----------



## Smeros

Thanks @analeeh for the input.


----------



## srknpower

analeeh said:


> 'Want' and 'ask to do' are two different things. Sometimes, of course, saying 'they wanted me to send the documents' implies that they told you (i.e. asked you) to send them, in which case they can have almost the same meaning. But you can say for example 'even though he _didn't ask me to_, I knew he _wanted_ me to open the door'. Wanting someone to something is a feeling, whereas asking them to do something is a speech act.
> 
> It is unfortunate that Turkish doesn't make this distinction in the most common word, but I'm fairly sure 'ask to' = _talep etmek_.


Thank you very much for this clear explanation


----------



## Bespelled

analeeh said:


> 'Want' and 'ask to do' are two different things. (...)Wanting someone to something is a feeling, whereas asking them to do something is a speech act. It is unfortunate that Turkish doesn't make this distinction in the most common word, but I'm fairly sure 'ask to' = _talep etmek_.



Just as a side note, while it is true that *istemek* has two different meanings in Turkish (*to want* and *to request*), this does not really result in any confusion. The tense or aspect of the verb determines the intended meaning. The secondary meaning *to request* ensues when the verb is used with a tense that indicates a separate, discrete action (*istedim, istemişim, istemiştim, isteyeceğim, istesem, isteseydim* etc.). The main meaning *to want* ensues when one uses a tense that indicates an ongoing, continuous, or periodic action (*istiyorum, isterim, istiyordum, isterdim, istiyor olacağım*), although *isterim* can mean "I will require" if used as a colloquial substitute for the future conjugation (*Günün sonunda paramı isterim, ona göre* = *So that you know, I will require my money by the end of the day*). 

Thus, *Dokümanları göndermemi istediler* can only mean *They asked me to send the documents*. In order to say *They wanted me to send the documents *we have to use the past continuous: *Dokümanları göndermemi istiyorlardı*.


----------



## Rallino

I completely agree with Bespelled. We do indeed make the distinction.


----------

